# Colorado



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

If any contractors need help in Colorado, we're ready to roll. No snow in Michigan 7 trucks, 1 skid w/ 10 ft protech & 12 yard Freightliner dump with 10 ft plow & salter. I need to put this equipment to work, it's just collecting dust.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Mich*

Good luck, I know the feeling.

Ray grimes


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck getting there. Grandma told me they shut down some of the highways there earlier.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*yea, by the time we get out there...*

they should be re-opened. Plus with 26 + inches of snow, equipment and manpower are eventually going to need to rest. We did this once before for a storm in NY and stayed out for 3 days, it was a great experience and a lot of fun.


----------



## bill bacorn (Jan 7, 2007)

*have truck will travel*

i`ve been plowing since 1991 in ne ohio. used to run 5 trucks downsized to 1 due to lack of work in area. plowed one time this year looking to make money willing to travel if money is right


----------

